# traît vertical jaune sur tout l'écran de mon iMac.



## benjdeparis (28 Février 2007)

Hello !
D'un coup d'un seul, sans que je ne fasse rien, j'ai un trait jaune qui s'est mis sur mon écran d'iMac CoreDuo.
Un trait jaune qui ne part pas du tout et qui est visible également sous Windowx XP avec Boot Camp.
J'ai voulu faire une capture d'écran pour vous le montrer, mais sur la capture, il n'apparait pas. Donc c'est apparemment l'écran qui merdouille quelque part.

Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème, ça m'arrengerait bien 
Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2007)

Retour SAV...


----------



## benjdeparis (28 Février 2007)

Je commence à penser pareil.
Après quelques minutes de repos, c'est pareil.
Quel en est la raison ?


----------



## ntx (28 Février 2007)

benjdeparis a dit:


> Quel en est la raison ?


Une ligne de transistor bloqués sur la couleur jaune


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Retour SAV...


 
Tout à fait du même avis.. Mais c'est quand même bizarre qu'une ligne complète de pixels décède d'un coups....

Si quelqu'un sait pourqoi...:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## benjdeparis (28 Février 2007)

Après quelques minutes de repos, c'est pareil.
Je verrais ce soir, avec plusieurs heures de repos.
En revanche quelle est la solution la meilleure et la moins chère pour faire réparer ça vite et bien ?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2007)

Apportes-le &#224; un R&#233;parateur agr&#233;&#233; par Apple, ce sera gratuit si ton mac est encore sous garantie ou si tu as souscri un plan Applecare sinon &#231;a risque de co&#251;ter assez cher...


----------



## alex.sc (28 Février 2007)

il vont chang&#233; la dalle, choisit bien ton r&#233;parateur car ce n'est pas une mince op&#233;ration et sur ce genre d'interventions certains travaillent comme des porcs


----------



## benjdeparis (28 Février 2007)

Finalement mon iMac est garanti encore jusqu'en mai 2007. Ouf !!!


----------



## chamac (10 Mars 2007)

bonsoir za vous...
j'ai la ligne depuis ce soir, plutot mauve et bleue au 3/4 droit de l'écran, de haut en bas et permanente, une autre coté gauche qui vient et qui part....
Je ne connais pas de SAV en Guyane, et mon imac date de 10/2005....je suis plutot mal barrée pour faire réparer ici et je ne me vois pas grimper avec mon imac dans l'avion
alors, je fais quoi, je m'y habitue ????
C'est la seconde fois que ma machine file au rancard pour un problème d'écran ,ça fait cher l'écran!
quelqu'un(e) aurait une autre idée ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème avec un Imac 20 pouces Intel Core2Duo, résultat, retour au SAV pour changer la dalle. Heureusement encore sous garantie. Bon courage.


----------



## benjdeparis (27 Mars 2007)

Le miens y est depuis plus de 2 semaines. Garanti aussi.
Toi ça a pris combien de temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Dépôt ce matin même, délai indiqué par SAV une semaine... Il n'y a plus qu'a attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Bon ben j'ai bien peur de dépasser allégrement les deux semaines , vu que Apple est en rupture de stock d'écran 20 Pouces pour Imac , qui plus est, sans délai de réapprovisionnement. Bref aprés six mois en ma possession, le bonheur....et merci Apple!!!


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2007)

Enfin, sur les portables ont a les batteries qui peuvent peter :/
Apple ne fabrique pas ses dalles, et ce sont des constructeurs tels que AUO, Chi Mei ou encore Samsung.
C'est chiant, mais c'est pas completement imputable a Apple, d'autant que plein d'autre on ce genre de probleme (meme constructeurs)


----------



## babeuf (5 Avril 2007)

Pas de la faute d'Apple... A voir
On se vante suffisamment devant les possesseurs de PC de la qualité supérieure des macs (avec un prix qui correspond à cette qualité) pour ne pas pardonner ce genre de galères.
Tout constructeur, lorsqu'il fait appel à des sous-traitants, le fait sciemment et impose ses normes.
Si Apple n'est pas satisfaite (ou certaine) de la qualité des écrans qu'elle achète, elle n'a qu'à les faire elle-même (après tout c'est aussi son métier de fabriquer des ordinateurs) avec un contrôle absolu dans une usine américaine ou européenne et des salariés formés, correctement payés et compétents. Le surcoût (quelle est la part de l'écran dans le coût global du mac ?) devrait sans nul doute être supportable, quitte à ce que l'action baisse de quelques dollars... (Ouh la la !!!).

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple gagne à long terme à laisser croître ce genre de problèmes. A court terme, ce sont les actionnaires qui y gagnent. Mais demain, si mon imac de 3 mois se met à faire des bandes jaunes dans tous les sens, le copain que j'ai réussi à convaincre de switcher ne le fera certainement pas.

... Allez je conclus en avouant que si mon imac me lâche, je n'hésiterai pas une seconde à en reprendre un... Quand on est accro !!! (Dormez en paix actionnaires d'Apple, les fondus sont là !):rateau:


----------



## gonzo59 (15 Mai 2007)

M&#234;me probl&#232;me de ligne jaune mais malgr&#233; une garantie active encore pour 4 jours (&#224; croire qu'ils y mettent des pi&#232;ces biod&#233;gradables), le service apr&#233;s vente m'envoie &#224; Namur ( 4 h de route) &#224; mes frais, il prennent en charge la r&#233;paration mais ne se d&#233;placent que si je prends l'extension de garantie Apple care &#224; 219 euros, probl&#234;me...
En consid&#233;rant l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran qui foire apr&#233;s 1 mois, le mange disque qui ne recrache m&#234;me pas les cd d'installation mac correctement ( je ne parle pas des cd et dvd gr&#226;v&#233;s), les probl&#234;mes de compatibilit&#233; sur internet et un SAV qui pousse &#224; l'hyper consommation, je pense que la prochaine fois pour 1380 euros j'ach&#233;terai 2 linux...
J'avais une totale confiance en Mac en tant que "contre pouvoir" de Windows, mais malheureusement une soci&#233;t&#233; US en valant une autre, tu payes et si t'es pas content tu repayes... Quand arr&#233;tera t'on de se foutre de notre gueule..?


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Mai 2007)

gonzo59 a dit:


> M&#234;me probl&#232;me de ligne jaune mais malgr&#233; une garantie active encore pour 4 jours (&#224; croire qu'ils y mettent des pi&#232;ces biod&#233;gradables), le service apr&#233;s vente m'envoie &#224; Namur ( 4 h de route) &#224; mes frais, il prennent en charge la r&#233;paration mais ne se d&#233;placent que si je prends l'extension de garantie Apple care &#224; 219 euros, probl&#234;me...
> En consid&#233;rant l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran qui foire apr&#233;s 1 mois, le mange disque qui ne recrache m&#234;me pas les cd d'installation mac correctement ( je ne parle pas des cd et dvd gr&#226;v&#233;s), les probl&#234;mes de compatibilit&#233; sur internet et un SAV qui pousse &#224; l'hyper consommation, je pense que la prochaine fois pour 1380 euros j'ach&#233;terai 2 linux...
> J'avais une totale confiance en Mac en tant que "contre pouvoir" de Windows, mais malheureusement une soci&#233;t&#233; US en valant une autre, tu payes et si t'es pas content tu repayes... Quand arr&#233;tera t'on de se foutre de notre gueule..?



 Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG

Et tu crois qu'on viendra d&#233;panner chez toi tes 2 PC sous Linux ? Tu es ici dans le cadre de la garantie l&#233;gale de base et je connais peu de constructeurs qui font de la r&#233;paration &#224; domicile dans le cadre de cette garantie. C'est toujours dans le cadre d'une extension. Par exemple chez Dell, l'extension de garantie de 3 ans d'assistance &#224; domicile pour un PC de base c'est 293 euros...


----------



## Pomme (17 Mai 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG
> 
> Et tu crois qu'on viendra dépanner chez toi tes 2 PC sous Linux ? Tu es ici dans le cadre de la garantie légale de base et je connais peu de constructeurs qui font de la réparation à domicile dans le cadre de cette garantie. C'est toujours dans le cadre d'une extension. Par exemple chez Dell, l'extension de garantie de 3 ans d'assistance à domicile pour un PC de base c'est 293 euros...



CQFD!


----------



## Lisaraël (25 Mai 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me depuis hier...

Seulement, j'ai un gros, gros hic : je suis &#233;tudiant infographiste, en pleine p&#233;riode d'examens, et mon iMac est ma machine de travail...

Je ne peux pas m'en s&#233;parer maintenant.

Je n'ai pas l'AppleCare, mais j'ai achet&#233; mon iMac en septembre 2006, soit il y a moins d'un an... Devrais-je payer quelque chose ?

Autre question : est-ce que mon iMac tiendra le coup encore au moins trois semaines, avec cette ligne jaune au millieu de l'&#233;cran ? Je ne peux franchement pas m'en s&#233;parer maintenant, en pleine p&#233;riode d'examens...

Enfin. Je vous avoue que l&#224;, pour le coup, mon enthousiasme pour Apple vient d'en prendre un sacr&#233; coup... Apr&#232;s mon r&#233;pertoire maison qui a chang&#233; de nom tout seul il y a quelques jours (je vous jure, j'ai rien touch&#233, maintenant &#231;a... C'est d&#233;courageant (et rageant tout court), surtout &#224; la veille des examens, avec un tfe &#224; r&#233;diger et finir.

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous.


----------



## boddy (25 Mai 2007)

Tu es donc sous garantie jusqu'en septembre 2007. Si tu as un AppleCenter près de chez toi... et de gros bras pour transporter ton ordi... tu pourrais le leur apporter une première fois pour qu'ils fassent un diagnostic (carte mère à changer dans ton cas, on dirait), puis tu le récupères jusqu'à ce qu'ils aient la pièce ; et rebelotte pour le changement de la carte. Certes, ça fait courir, mais tu ne perds que quelques heures et ça ne te couteras rien puisque tu es sous garantie.


----------



## benjdeparis (25 Mai 2007)

Perso, on m'a changé l'écran. Puis peu de temps après la carte mère. Le problème, est que les écrans 17" chez Apple, il y en a plus bcp.
J'ai attendu 5 semaines !!!
Là, j'ai du coup un iMac tout beau, avec une carte mère neuve et un écran tout neuf 
Merci la garantie.

A présent si ça intéresse quelqu'un, il est en vente dans les petites annonces du site, ici-même.


----------



## olylagt3 (27 Mai 2007)

Depuis ce matin, mon imac 17" a un trait bleu vertical. Ma garantie vient juste de se terminer il y a 1 mois. J'ai switch&#233; le 26/04/2006. Et je n'ai pas pris d'applecare... 
Est-ce que ce probl&#232;me est r&#233;pandu sur les imac?


----------



## Rob'pom (8 Juin 2007)

Salut la communauté,
Beh voilà depuis le 27/09/2005 je n'ai jamais eu de problème et voilà que maintenant





Ma garantie a expiré au 27/09/2006

Pouriez-vous me dire de quoi il est malade ?  :afraid:  :sick:


----------



## boddy (8 Juin 2007)

Ici et c'est pas une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Rob'pom (8 Juin 2007)

Oulà me rassure pas ça ça peut coûter combien le remplacement de la dalle à votre avis ? Parceque la garantie fini


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Juin 2007)

Oui sujet d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233; et y'a pas longtemps en plus. Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster un nouveau fil. On fusionne.


----------



## trevise (8 Juin 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Oulà me rassure pas ça ça peut coûter combien le remplacement de la dalle à votre avis ? Parceque la garantie fini



Trop cher, tu auras meilleur compte de racheter un Imac sur le refurb. Eventuellement, essaye de le démonter pour voir. Une ligne entière, ça fait beaucoup pour des pixels morts. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qui peut provoquer ce genre de panne ?


----------



## gonzo59 (12 Juin 2007)

Ma "gentille petite ligne jaune inoffensive" s'est transform&#233;e en 4 lignes ( 1 jaune, 1 rose,1 jaune puis une derni&#232;re jaune 5 cm plus loin) &#231;a commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; me gonfler: je sais que personne, ni mac ni linux ni aucun pourvoyeur de pc n'aurait r&#233;par&#233; &#224; domicile mon probl&#232;me mais j'avais une extr&#232;me et totale confiance en Mac qui se fout de ma gueule &#224; plein nez...
Cette machine co&#251;te 1380 euros, achet&#233;e en ligne sur le site officiel, 11 mois plus tard je constate:
-4 lignes de transistors bloqu&#233;s sur le jaune ou le magenta.
-l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran bloqu&#233; au bout de 10 jours.
-le mange disque qui ne rend les cd et dvd qu' au bout de x tentatives (jusqu'a 17 essais...)
-le syst&#232;me incompatible avec la plupart des serveurs internet ( 35 euros de hotline...)
-ce m&#234;me syst&#232;me incompatible avec la plupart des vid&#233;os on-line.
-une pseudo garantie de 1 ans qui ne couvre rien.
-l'absence totale de r&#233;parateurs agr&#233;&#233;s (les Mac ne tombent jamais en panne soit-disant..!)

QUESTION: Est ce qu'ils testent leurs produits avant de vous les vendre 2 &#224; 3 fois plus cher que leurs concurrents?
Personellement &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait....

Je vous conseille donc, vous n&#233;ophytes qui cherchez le meilleur ordi possible de:
                                      NE JAMAIS ACHETER MAC 
Ne vous faites pas avoir comme tous les utilisateurs de ce forum, consid&#233;r&#233;s par Macintosh comme de vulgaires consommateurs: tu veux que &#231;a marche daccord mais payes, repayes, surpayes et on te garantit que dalle...

Et pour tous ceux qui se sont fait niquer (et le mot est faible) je ne peux vous proposer que de m'envoyer un mail expliquant votre d&#233;convenue &#224; l'adresse:

je conserverai tous les messages et m'engage personellement &#224; engager une proc&#233;dure contre Mac d&#233;s que le gouvernement aura autoris&#233; les actions group&#233;es (et c'est pas demain la veille)....

Bref, coup d'&#233;p&#233;e dans l'eau, comme le diront certains, peut-&#234;tre, mais en attendant c'est le meilleur moyen que j'ai trouv&#233; pour ext&#233;rioriser ma frustration face aux incomp&#233;tents des hotlines mac.


----------



## lordnicolas! (13 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Par exemple chez Dell, l'extension de garantie de 3 ans d'assistance à domicile pour un PC de base c'est 293 euros...


 
Sa c'est l'extension de garantie.
Si tu ne l'as prend pas tu as une garantie d'un an avec deplacement d'un tech Dell dans un délais de 24h....


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Sa c'est l'extension de garantie.
> Si tu ne l'as prend pas tu as une garantie d'un an avec deplacement d'un tech Dell dans un d&#233;lais de 24h....



Non, la garantie de base chez Dell c'est r&#233;paration par retour atelier pendant un an. Et au passage on dit "Si tu ne *la* prends pas".


----------



## thierh (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut. Je rejoins le club...  

Modèle : IMac G5 (iSight) 17"
Date s'achat : 7 octobre 2005 (sans Apple Care)
Numéro de série : W8543xxxxxx
Description: une ligne vertical rouge située au premier tiers gauche de l'écran.

Je crois que ce problème (quelle que soit la couleur et le nombre de lignes) va prendre de plus en plus d'ampleur (j'ai lu de nombreux threads sur le forum d'Apple).

J'ai signalé le problème à Apple sur le site : http://www.apple.com/feedback/imac.html.


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas la carte video qui est touchée?
tu n'es pas loin de la plage Apple pour l'echange:
W8435 - W8522
Appelle Apple


----------



## thierh (26 Juillet 2007)

L Apple Center de Paris 5ème me dit que c est l ecran qui est defectueux et que le remplacement coute 700 euros ttc !

J espere qu Apple prendra vite la mesure du probleme


----------



## thierh (26 Juillet 2007)

Je vais le porter à l'Apple Center pour avoir un devis et je constituerai un dossier que j'enverrai à Apple pour demander une extension de garantie...


----------



## chamac (31 Juillet 2007)

voici votre écran futur.......
ah dommage, je ne sais pas comment envoyer l'image avec adresse url
qlq'un peut m'expliquer, ça vaut le coup de voir
merci


----------



## boddy (31 Juillet 2007)

Le plus simple : tu copies l'adresse URL et tu la colles dans ton message (ou tu cliques sur l'icone "Insérer un lien").


----------



## fab-le-demuni (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

  Depuis 3 jours, j'ai également une ligne jaune verticale qui traverse de haut en bas mon écran imac. j'ai un G5 OS X, intel core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHZ, 17 pouces qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis 2 mois. Ceci s'est produit alors que je travaillais sur l'ordinateur sans qu'il n'y ait eu de choc ou autre mauvaise manipulation. 

  J'ai pu remarqué sur des forums de discussion que nous sommes nombreux à subir ce phénomène.
  C'est pourquoi, je fais appel à celles et ceux, utilisateurs de Mac, qui rencontrent le même problème et qui ont un ordinateur hors garantie, afin de constituer un collectif et faire pression sur la maison mère d'Apple.

  Je souhaite leur demander de prendre entièrement en charge les réparations suite à ce phénomène étrange (une ligne verticale jaune traversant l'écran) ; qui vient probablement suite à la défaillance dune pièce de lécran ou de la carte graphique. Je suis très remonté contre Apple. Il doive prendre leur responsabilité. Y en a marre de se faire ballader comme des marionnettes et comme des cons par cette empire économique sans scrupule.
Faisons nous entendre


  merci à celles et ceux intéressés de vous manifester.



 [FONT=&quot]Fabien[/FONT]

Avez vous résolu votre problème de traits jaunes avec Apple? 
J'ai le même problème depuis quelques jours, et suis très en colère.
J'essaye de constituer un collectif d'utilisateurs mécontents rencontrant le même problème sur Mac afin de faire pression sur Apple pour qu'il prenne à leur charge les réparations même sous hors garantie.


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2008)

tu les appelles, tu rales, ca peut passer 

les class actions, c'est pas encore present en france, desolé


----------



## macabee (6 Novembre 2011)

simple curiosité , 4 ans après ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Décembre 2011)

macabee a dit:


> simple curiosité , 4 ans après ...



Apple a perdu un procès contre un certain Dominique ( ici et là )

Mais depuis qq mois, Apple prétend que le dossier est fermé ! Tant pis pour ceux dont le pb vient d'apparaitre? NON! Il faut faire valoir nos droits en FRANCE... et exiger le remboursement de sa machine au prix où on l'a payé !!!

Ne nous laissons pas faire ...


----------



## macpan (31 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour le lien "ici", document effectivement très intéressant.
Le lien "là" ne débouche malheureusement sur rien, je suppose qu'il s'agit du jugement,
peux-tu en préciser les conclusions?


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2011)

macpan a dit:


> Merci pour le lien "ici", document effectivement très intéressant.
> Le lien "là" ne débouche malheureusement sur rien, je suppose qu'il s'agit du jugement,
> peux-tu en préciser les conclusions?



Bonjour,
On en parle ici ===> http://forums.macg.co/7592182-post9.html
Les lien sont toujours bons.


----------



## macpan (31 Décembre 2011)

Merci! C'est pas tout récent, mais édifiant... et en cette fin d'année propice à regarder un peu plus dans le rétroviseur, ça ne fait pas de mal de rappeler d'anciennes affaires...


----------

